# cambelt replacement cost please.



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

As my previous post recently sold a mk1. Now considering a mk2. What is the rough cost please to replace cambelt etc? 2.0t fsi. thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Average £375 ish
Hoggy.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

sweatystt said:


> As my previous post recently sold a mk1. Now considering a mk2. What is the rough cost please to replace cambelt etc? 2.0t fsi. thanks


Not all 2.0 TFSIs have a cambelt. Later ones have a chain.


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks. Im looking at 06-07 plate. Am I right in saying a chain doesn't need replacing??


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Timing chain should last well over 100k miles.
A dealer or good indie will tell if the car is a belt or chain from the engine number.
As far as I am aware 2.0 litre petrol engines of this age have a belt.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah early ones are belt, I believe 11 plate onwards are chain. Like my new one


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks chaps. Just thought you'd get that in eh Ian........' like my new one ' !! :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah just through it in there


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Average £375 ish
> Hoggy.


Is that full kit Hoggy? Cambelt, waterpump etc??


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yep sure its around £350 from Awesome in waterpump.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

sweatystt said:


> ...... Am I right in saying a chain doesn't need replacing??


Oh dear. VAG seem to be in a spot of difficulty with their timing chains stretching, breaking etc. They should last for 120k miles but problems are occuring at half that mileage. Longlife servicing probably a contributing factor


----------



## Ed7dohc (Nov 6, 2015)

my local audi dealer did my tdi for £500 inc vat inc water pump using all genuine parts, they did want £500 plus vat ( special deal that they seems to have on every month :lol: ) .


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

> my local audi dealer did my tdi for £500 inc vat inc water pump using all genuine parts, they did want £500 plus vat ( special deal that they seems to have on every month :lol: ) .


There is nothing special about £600 to change cam belt and water pump. It's about 3 hours labour tops and the belt and pump is only about £100. You can get it done more cheaply if you don't change the water pump but that would be stupid.

When I bought my car, it was due to be done in 9 months. I preferred to buy a car knowing it needed doing (It's a good haggle point), then get it done myself at a garage that I trust.

It's the 2012 facelift version that came with a chain, everything pre facelift is belt


----------

